# Black Phantom..seems Reasonable



## mickeyc (Mar 15, 2016)

http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/bik/5483800431.html


Mike


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 15, 2016)

A pretty good deal there! V/r Shawn


----------



## bikecrazy (Mar 15, 2016)

That is a super nice Phantom at a great price!


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Mar 15, 2016)

I WOULD AGREE!
GO FOR IT.


----------



## Rust_Trader (Mar 15, 2016)

That's a nice one


----------



## Intense One (Mar 15, 2016)

If only I had discretionary income!   Nice ride!


----------



## Pantmaker (Mar 15, 2016)

I'll try...why not.


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 15, 2016)

Pantmaker said:


> I'll try...why not.




That is definitely a good buy. Good luck!


----------



## Pantmaker (Mar 15, 2016)

I threw out a nice big round number...but I'm third in line doh!! *sniff*


----------



## Jarod24 (Mar 15, 2016)

GTs58 said:


> That is definitely a good buy. Good luck!




Did you see that one that was listed on the AZ CL about a week ago?


----------



## Pantmaker (Mar 16, 2016)

I did it was kinda jacked up.


Jarod24 said:


> Did you see that one that was listed on the AZ CL about a week ago?


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 16, 2016)

If I wanted another Phantom I would not even have tried to barter on this one. Nine bills for a pretty nice Phantom--with fore brake! Come on if your gonna play step up and swing. V/r Shawn


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 16, 2016)

Posting is deleted. Somebody got a nice Phantom, but we don't know what the high bid was.


----------



## Intense One (Mar 17, 2016)

Will the proud owner of that Phantom please stand up!


----------



## Saving Tempest (Mar 17, 2016)

I cannot BELIEVE somebody didn't post pictures.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Mar 17, 2016)

A DIAMOND IN THE ROUGH?


----------



## Pantmaker (Mar 17, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> If I wanted another Phantom I would not even have tried to barter on this one. Nine bills for a pretty nice Phantom--with fore brake! Come on if your gonna play step up and swing. V/r Shawn



I offered 1000 which it sold for to the GUY AHEAD OF MEEEEEEE!


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 17, 2016)

Pantmaker said:


> I offered 1000 which it sold for to the GUY AHEAD OF MEEEEEEE!View attachment 296456



Sorry the way it sounded I thought the offer was lower. Even at a $1000 it was a decent buy--heck at least you went for it! CL is always such a crap shoot. I deal with a lot of people who just won't stand by their word. Once I agree to buy/sell I consider it a done deal. V/r Shawn


----------



## JKT (Mar 17, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> Sorry the way it sounded I thought the offer was lower. Even at a $1000 it was a decent buy--heck at least you went for it! CL is always such a crap shoot. I deal with a lot of people who just won't stand by their word. Once I agree to buy/sell I consider it a done deal. V/r Shawn




He told me I was first in line Two days ago and could come pick it up for $850.00 with a NOS set of westwind white wall tires.. I told him I would take it and would come and pick it up...now he doesn't answer his phone anymore...


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 17, 2016)

JKT said:


> He told me I was first in line Two days ago and could come pick it up for $850.00 with a NOS set of westwind white wall tires.. I told him I would take it and would come and pick it up...now he doesn't answer his phone anymore...




That's exactly what I'm talking about--he is a douche bag. V/r Shawn


----------



## Pantmaker (Mar 17, 2016)

He's got a cool Elgin for 400


----------

